# Uber driver upset that I'm selling 5 ? rating for $2



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Haven't taken a Uber in a while so I decided to take one today visiting a friend. There was no premium branded water in the car, so I wanted to be real with the driver, letting them know that it's not going to be a 5 star experience. Out of consideration and respect, I gave him the opportunity to buy the 5 stars for only $2 so I can grab a medium tier beverage in the shop that would make up for the less than satisfactory experience.

Who knew he was not appreciative of my honesty and innovative offer that is fair, reasonable, and win win for both.

People are unreasonable and ungrateful sometimes.


----------



## nachoman (Aug 31, 2017)

I've had enough of your trolling. Go away.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

nachoman said:


> I've had enough of your trolling. Go away.


It's not trolling, it worked


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> Haven't taken a Uber in a while so I decided to take one today visiting a friend. There was no premium branded water in the car, so I wanted to be real with the driver, letting them know that it's not going to be a 5 star experience. Out of consideration and respect, I gave him the opportunity to buy the 5 stars for only $2 so I can grab a medium tier beverage in the shop that would make up for the less than satisfactory experience.
> 
> Who knew he was not appreciative of my honesty and innovative offer that is fair, reasonable, and win win for both.
> 
> People are unreasonable and ungrateful sometimes.


That is extortion. You should be kicked off the platform.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Z129 said:


> That is extortion. You should be kicked off the platform.


There was no threat or force taken. He was a little unhappy but It was a gentle and honest discussion ending with a gentlemen's transaction.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> Haven't taken a Uber in a while so I decided to take one today visiting a friend. There was no premium branded water in the car, so I wanted to be real with the driver, letting them know that it's not going to be a 5 star experience. Out of consideration and respect, I gave him the opportunity to buy the 5 stars for only $2 so I can grab a medium tier beverage in the shop that would make up for the less than satisfactory experience.
> 
> Who knew he was not appreciative of my honesty and innovative offer that is fair, reasonable, and win win for both.
> 
> People are unreasonable and ungrateful sometimes.


I always charge a buck a star.

But I prolly live in a classier neighborhood than you.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> There was no threat or force taken. He was a little unhappy but It was a gentle and honest discussion ending with a gentlemen's transaction.


The threat was against the driver's rating. His rating equals his livelihood. You exploited this fact to financially benefit yourself. That sounds like a traditional shakedown to me.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Don't feed the pathetic troll.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Z129 said:


> The threat was against the driver's rating. His rating equals his livelihood. You exploited this fact to financially benefit yourself. That sounds like a traditional shakedown to me.


.......which never really happened.

RESOLVED


----------



## mellorock (Sep 16, 2018)

Z129 said:


> The threat was against the driver's rating. His rating equals his livelihood. You exploited this fact to financially benefit yourself. That sounds like a traditional shakedown to me.


If this is real the guy (pax) would be a smuck . And karma should be attached.☺


----------



## tboss (Aug 13, 2019)

OMG! The drama!


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I would of either kicked you out or if you were still in my car at drop off driven farther so you have to walk farther to earn that 1 star.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

AveragePerson said:


> Haven't taken a Uber in a while so I decided to take one today visiting a friend. There was no premium branded water in the car, so I wanted to be real with the driver, letting them know that it's not going to be a 5 star experience. Out of consideration and respect, I gave him the opportunity to buy the 5 stars for only $2 so I can grab a medium tier beverage in the shop that would make up for the less than satisfactory experience.
> 
> Who knew he was not appreciative of my honesty and innovative offer that is fair, reasonable, and win win for both.
> 
> People are unreasonable and ungrateful sometimes.


You get them every time.

Bravo!!!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

AveragePerson said:


> Haven't taken a Uber in a while so I decided to take one today visiting a friend. There was no premium branded water in the car, so I wanted to be real with the driver, letting them know that it's not going to be a 5 star experience. Out of consideration and respect, I gave him the opportunity to buy the 5 stars for only $2 so I can grab a medium tier beverage in the shop that would make up for the less than satisfactory experience.
> 
> Who knew he was not appreciative of my honesty and innovative offer that is fair, reasonable, and win win for both.
> 
> People are unreasonable and ungrateful sometimes.


This is trolling, but really, I wish a pax would do that to me. One of the few pleasures left in this job is kicking pax out of my car (and sending uber a message about their drunken, racial slurs, and how they tried to grab my crotch).

I get my one stars the old fashioned way: I EARN them.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> Haven't taken a Uber in a while so I decided to take one today visiting a friend. There was no premium branded water in the car, so I wanted to be real with the driver, letting them know that it's not going to be a 5 star experience. Out of consideration and respect, I gave him the opportunity to buy the 5 stars for only $2 so I can grab a medium tier beverage in the shop that would make up for the less than satisfactory experience.
> 
> Who knew he was not appreciative of my honesty and innovative offer that is fair, reasonable, and win win for both.
> 
> People are unreasonable and ungrateful sometimes.


I once shot a pax, just to watch him die.


----------



## Alabama Lou (Feb 4, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> Haven't taken a Uber in a while so I decided to take one today visiting a friend. There was no premium branded water in the car, so I wanted to be real with the driver, letting them know that it's not going to be a 5 star experience. Out of consideration and respect, I gave him the opportunity to buy the 5 stars for only $2 so I can grab a medium tier beverage in the shop that would make up for the less than satisfactory experience.
> 
> Who knew he was not appreciative of my honesty and innovative offer that is fair, reasonable, and win win for both.
> 
> People are unreasonable and ungrateful sometimes.


Make sure they dont have a dashcam cheapskate!


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

Alabama Lou said:


> Make sure they dont have a dashcam cheapskate!


And what would the driver do with the dash cam video @Alabama Lou ?
Uber won't review it and
if it's posted online Driver is deactivated.

After deactivation u can play passenger and sell star ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐
?????


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

AveragePerson said:


> There was no threat or force taken. He was a little unhappy but It was a gentle and honest discussion ending with a gentlemen's transaction.


You kept it classy. 
Good for you.


----------



## Jane Candace (Aug 14, 2019)

Z129 said:


> That is extortion. You should be kicked off the platform.


Who said Uber drivers have to provide you with drinks? Get a clue you are unrealistic.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Jane Candace said:


> Who said Uber drivers have to provide you with drinks? Get a clue you are unrealistic.


Absolutely!


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> I once shot a pax, just to watch him die.


In Reno?


----------



## nutzareus (Oct 28, 2014)

OP can go fornicate himself. Instant kickout if this troll got in my car.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I'm get my one stars the old fashioned way: I EARN them.


Thumbs up for the John Houseman imitation. You even put the english on EARN.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> In Reno?


No, it was Newark New Jersey lol


----------



## Paul Vincent (Jan 15, 2016)

AveragePerson said:


> Haven't taken a Uber in a while so I decided to take one today visiting a friend. There was no premium branded water in the car, so I wanted to be real with the driver, letting them know that it's not going to be a 5 star experience. Out of consideration and respect, I gave him the opportunity to buy the 5 stars for only $2 so I can grab a medium tier beverage in the shop that would make up for the less than satisfactory experience.
> 
> Who knew he was not appreciative of my honesty and innovative offer that is fair, reasonable, and win win for both.
> 
> People are unreasonable and ungrateful sometimes.


Go back to the swamp


----------



## wearenotthesame (Aug 9, 2019)

every trip not going 10+ miles no cash tip has been a 1 star & unmatch request for 4 years so many my options are greyed out & i don't think they count anymore

the rare times i accept an x,no heat no ac, music i like bad experience

its all good its just as much a game to the non desperate drivers as it is to riders & uber

real adults dont care about stars, riders get a new 5 star account with ease & once you have hundreds of rides 1-4 stars dont make a dent, ive know all 6 of my 1 stars & earned everyone, im sure the winners that cant afford cars, dont tip, and are human pieces of trash still get picked up by someone & both them someones deserve eachother

uber on


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

You guys are all suckers. 

I knew dude was lying before the end of the first sentence. 
He said he had a friend hahahahaha


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)




----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

AveragePerson said:


> Haven't taken a Uber in a while so I decided to take one today visiting a friend. There was no premium branded water in the car, so I wanted to be real with the driver, letting them know that it's not going to be a 5 star experience. Out of consideration and respect, I gave him the opportunity to buy the 5 stars for only $2 so I can grab a medium tier beverage in the shop that would make up for the less than satisfactory experience.
> 
> Who knew he was not appreciative of my honesty and innovative offer that is fair, reasonable, and win win for both.
> 
> People are unreasonable and ungrateful sometimes.


EXTORTION !
HOPE HE FILES CHARGES



ZenUber said:


> I once shot a pax, just to watch him die.


NEVER LASTS LONG ENOUGH.
BUT
THERES ONE ON EVERY CORNER.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> No, it was Newark New Jersey lol


At least wear all black.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> You kept it classy.
> Good for you.


Miami style ?



AveragePerson said:


> Out of consideration and respect, I gave him the opportunity to buy the 5 stars for only $2 so I can grab a medium tier beverage in the shop that would make up for the less than satisfactory experience.


But you're an average person.

Average person does not deserve anything other then average ride.

No drinks for you.

1 star for you.


----------



## tncindetroit (Aug 30, 2017)

AveragePerson said:


> Haven't taken a Uber in a while so I decided to take one today visiting a friend. There was no premium branded water in the car, so I wanted to be real with the driver, letting them know that it's not going to be a 5 star experience. Out of consideration and respect, I gave him the opportunity to buy the 5 stars for only $2 so I can grab a medium tier beverage in the shop that would make up for the less than satisfactory experience.
> 
> Who knew he was not appreciative of my honesty and innovative offer that is fair, reasonable, and win win for both.
> 
> People are unreasonable and ungrateful sometimes.


It's a win-win. Give me 5$ and I'd buy one from you. Ha!


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

I think the passenger must of read my late friends article for car and driver.

https://www.caranddriver.com/featur...er-driver-using-a-500000-rolls-royce-feature/


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

AveragePerson said:


> Haven't taken a Uber in a while so I decided to take one today visiting a friend. There was no premium branded water in the car, so I wanted to be real with the driver, letting them know that it's not going to be a 5 star experience. Out of consideration and respect, I gave him the opportunity to buy the 5 stars for only $2 so I can grab a medium tier beverage in the shop that would make up for the less than satisfactory experience.
> 
> Who knew he was not appreciative of my honesty and innovative offer that is fair, reasonable, and win win for both.
> 
> People are unreasonable and ungrateful sometimes.


If, and I do mean IF, your post is real, I would have ended the ride immediately and kicked you out of my car. Hopefully, that place would have been in a very unsafe area. It would have served you right. THEN, I would have reported your offer to Uber and tried to get you kicked off the platform.


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

AveragePerson said:


> Haven't taken a Uber in a while so I decided to take one today visiting a friend. There was no premium branded water in the car, so I wanted to be real with the driver, letting them know that it's not going to be a 5 star experience. Out of consideration and respect, I gave him the opportunity to buy the 5 stars for only $2 so I can grab a medium tier beverage in the shop that would make up for the less than satisfactory experience.
> 
> Who knew he was not appreciative of my honesty and innovative offer that is fair, reasonable, and win win for both.
> 
> People are unreasonable and ungrateful sometimes.


Why do you guys keep responding to this prick's post????


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Is selling driving rating stars for $$$ taxable or non-taxable? :coolio::laugh:


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

I'd kick you the **** out of my car, jerk!


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

AveragePerson said:


> Haven't taken a Uber in a while so I decided to take one today visiting a friend. There was no premium branded water in the car, so I wanted to be real with the driver, letting them know that it's not going to be a 5 star experience. Out of consideration and respect, I gave him the opportunity to buy the 5 stars for only $2 so I can grab a medium tier beverage in the shop that would make up for the less than satisfactory experience.
> 
> Who knew he was not appreciative of my honesty and innovative offer that is fair, reasonable, and win win for both.
> 
> People are unreasonable and ungrateful sometimes.


Either you are a snooty snotty entitled millennial, or you are a troll, or both.

Go away.


----------



## Lessthanminimum (Nov 5, 2017)

AveragePerson said:


> Haven't taken a Uber in a while so I decided to take one today visiting a friend. There was no premium branded water in the car, so I wanted to be real with the driver, letting them know that it's not going to be a 5 star experience. Out of consideration and respect, I gave him the opportunity to buy the 5 stars for only $2 so I can grab a medium tier beverage in the shop that would make up for the less than satisfactory experience.
> 
> Who knew he was not appreciative of my honesty and innovative offer that is fair, reasonable, and win win for both.
> 
> People are unreasonable and ungrateful sometimes.


I would have spit in your face.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Lessthanminimum said:


> I would have spit in your face.


That's how you get a assault charge plus deactivation.


Yulli Yung said:


> If, and I do mean IF, your post is real, I would have ended the ride immediately and kicked you out of my car. Hopefully, that place would have been in a very unsafe area. It would have served you right. THEN, I would have reported your offer to Uber and tried to get you kicked off the platform.


No you wouldn't. You don't have what it takes, little pumpkin.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)




----------



## Lessthanminimum (Nov 5, 2017)

AveragePerson said:


> That's how you get a assault charge plus deactivation.
> 
> No you wouldn't. You don't have what it takes, little pumpkin.


You got that response because you're a troll. You're just polluting these boards with your nonsense. Maybe you should spend your time doing something else? There's lots of volunteer opportunities available in your local community.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Lessthanminimum said:


> Maybe you should spend your time doing something else? There's lots of volunteer opportunities available in your local community.


Those poor souls have enough on their hands.

Let's not subject them to this average person with out of this world expectations.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> Haven't taken a Uber in a while so I decided to take one today visiting a friend. There was no premium branded water in the car, so I wanted to be real with the driver, letting them know that it's not going to be a 5 star experience. Out of consideration and respect, I gave him the opportunity to buy the 5 stars for only $2 so I can grab a medium tier beverage in the shop that would make up for the less than satisfactory experience.
> 
> Who knew he was not appreciative of my honesty and innovative offer that is fair, reasonable, and win win for both.
> 
> People are unreasonable and ungrateful sometimes.


 A+ troll sir

You almost had me


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> People are unreasonable and ungrateful sometimes.


This is what's known as "projection".


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

OP, funny post. I chuckled.

Reminds me of the time a pax said "this ride has been boring, what are you going to do to earn 5 stars?" So I whipped out my pecker and slapped her upside the head with it. $25 tip a minute later.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Mista T said:


> OP, funny post. I chuckled.
> 
> Reminds me of the time a pax said "this ride has been boring, what are you going to do to earn 5 stars?" So I whipped out my pecker and slapped her upside the head with it. $25 tip a minute later.


That's like slapping a egg against a rock. Your pecker would of gotten destroyed by her skull.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

AveragePerson said:


> Haven't taken a Uber in a while so I decided to take one today visiting a friend. There was no premium branded water in the car, so I wanted to be real with the driver, letting them know that it's not going to be a 5 star experience. Out of consideration and respect, I gave him the opportunity to buy the 5 stars for only $2 so I can grab a medium tier beverage in the shop that would make up for the less than satisfactory experience.
> 
> Who knew he was not appreciative of my honesty and innovative offer that is fair, reasonable, and win win for both.
> 
> People are unreasonable and ungrateful sometimes.


This trolling was obvious from a mile away so even though it's pretty funny trolling I'm going to put you on Ignore.


----------



## Cubs44 (Jul 12, 2019)

you my friend get an automatic 1 star, for being a ******


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Cubs44 said:


> you my friend get an automatic 1 star, for being a @@@@@@


Why do I care what star I get when I can just open another account for 5 stars?


----------



## Gandler (Jan 27, 2019)

I will take things that never happened for 1000..... But, nobody cares enough about their rating to lose money over it....


----------



## mellorock (Sep 16, 2018)

Jane Candace said:


> Who said Uber drivers have to provide you with drinks? Get a clue you are unrealistic.


Another obvious item (if this is real) if it was from supermarket it might have cost driver 22 cents . Two dollars is a lot out of one fare . Buy it in bulk and if pax complains then they are not thirsty enough . I still doubt this was real ✌?


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

AveragePerson said:


> It's not trolling, it worked


Thats not worth two dollars....you got screwed.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Wasted my time reading through this thread


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Wasted my time reading through this thread


That is how many minutes of your life that you never will get back?


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> That is how many minutes of your life that you never will get back?


5 minutes ..

so far I'm probably at 1.5 hours total since I've joined of posts I shouldn't of even read


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

SFOspeedracer said:


> so far I'm probably at 1.5 hours total since I've joined of posts I shouldn't of even read


You are doing better than am I, but, then the banner beneath my ID demands that I read certain posts whether I want to or not.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> You are doing better than am I, but, then the banner beneath my ID demands that I read certain posts whether I want to or not.


Speed reading is a blessing.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

goneubering said:


> Speed reading is a blessing.


.........when you can get away with it....................


----------



## Ron Jeremy Sez (Jul 9, 2017)

AveragePerson said:


> Haven't taken a Uber in a while so I decided to take one today visiting a friend. There was no premium branded water in the car, so I wanted to be real with the driver, letting them know that it's not going to be a 5 star experience. Out of consideration and respect, I gave him the opportunity to buy the 5 stars for only $2 so I can grab a medium tier beverage in the shop that would make up for the less than satisfactory experience.
> 
> Who knew he was not appreciative of my honesty and innovative offer that is fair, reasonable, and win win for both.
> 
> People are unreasonable and ungrateful sometimes.


I would have slowed the car to a gentle 20 miles per hour and told you to get out


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

AveragePerson said:


> Haven't taken a Uber in a while so I decided to take one today visiting a friend. There was no premium branded water in the car, so I wanted to be real with the driver, letting them know that it's not going to be a 5 star experience. Out of consideration and respect, I gave him the opportunity to buy the 5 stars for only $2 so I can grab a medium tier beverage in the shop that would make up for the less than satisfactory experience.
> 
> Who knew he was not appreciative of my honesty and innovative offer that is fair, reasonable, and win win for both.
> 
> People are unreasonable and ungrateful sometimes.


The Devil is selling Ice Water in Hell celebrating your anticipated arrival.
$2.00
Bring change.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

took my reply back what i would do respect for the mods .
lets just say you would get your water alright and you would not need your hands to carry it


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Trololololol


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> It's not trolling, it worked


Why does it not surprise me that your a canuck. Rhymes with schmuck



AveragePerson said:


> Haven't taken a Uber in a while so I decided to take one today visiting a friend. There was no premium branded water in the car, so I wanted to be real with the driver, letting them know that it's not going to be a 5 star experience. Out of consideration and respect, I gave him the opportunity to buy the 5 stars for only $2 so I can grab a medium tier beverage in the shop that would make up for the less than satisfactory experience.
> 
> Who knew he was not appreciative of my honesty and innovative offer that is fair, reasonable, and win win for both.
> 
> People are unreasonable and ungrateful sometimes.


This poster thingey is genderless. This average person thing is a very good example of human filth and how they use the internet to make themselves feel better. Your an abomination.


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

It's a threat. Forget reporting you to Uber. How about leaked dashcam footage
It was the hackers I swear!!


----------



## Jlynn (Jul 24, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> There was no threat or force taken. He was a little unhappy but It was a gentle and honest discussion ending with a gentlemen's transaction.


You would have received a 1* from me. I don't have the time or desire to pander to whiny, entitled millennials who think their shit doesn't stink.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> took my reply back what i would do respect for the mods .
> lets just say you would get your water alright and you would not need your hands to carry it


I enjoy a sudden splash of water in the hot Summer



Soldiering said:


> Why does it not surprise me that your a canuck. Rhymes with schmuck
> 
> 
> This poster thingey is genderless. This average person thing is a very good example of human filth and how they use the internet to make themselves feel better. Your an abomination.


Canadians are known to be civilized and polite - which I am. This is why I don't argue or fight with people, and I discussed this professionally with the driver in a respectful and friendly way. This is in stark contrast to the aggressive and impolite individuals that attack others online like a grown man throwing a childish tantrum online.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> I enjoy a sudden splash of water in the hot Summer
> 
> Canadians are known to be civilized and polite - which I am. This is why I don't argue or fight with people, and I discussed this professionally with the driver in a respectful and friendly way. This is in stark contrast to the aggressive and impolite individuals that attack others online like a grown man throwing a childish tantrum online.


Cool Story sir, or ma'am.


----------



## BoeBitterwind (May 28, 2019)

You are such an asshole! How have you not been kicked out of Canada yet?


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 24, 2018)

People still trip trapping over this bridge? AP I applaud you for a job well done!


----------



## oleole20 (Apr 8, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> Canadians are known to be civilized and polite -



















I beg to differ.


----------



## Munsuta (May 4, 2019)

I would've turned your less than enjoyable experience to a horrible experience for a 80$ cleaning fee + fare + 1 star just for opening your mouth.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

I would report pax for a threating behavior and 1 ?.


----------



## andiescandies (Nov 6, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> I always charge a buck a star.
> 
> But I prolly live in a classier neighborhood than you.


Fellow Toonsis


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

I have a 4.9 rating. I'm a dream customer


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

AveragePerson said:


> I have a 4.9 rating. I'm a dream customer


My rating (not that I care) is higher. What does that make me eh??!

I guess above average? ???


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> My rating (not that I care) is higher. What does that make me eh??!
> 
> I guess above average? ???


If your above 4.9 then of course your are above average relative to your peers.


----------



## 2smart2drive (Jul 9, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> Haven't taken a Uber in a while so I decided to take one today visiting a friend. There was no premium branded water in the car, so I wanted to be real with the driver, letting them know that it's not going to be a 5 star experience. Out of consideration and respect, I gave him the opportunity to buy the 5 stars for only $2 so I can grab a medium tier beverage in the shop that would make up for the less than satisfactory experience.
> 
> Who knew he was not appreciative of my honesty and innovative offer that is fair, reasonable, and win win for both.
> 
> People are unreasonable and ungrateful sometimes.


Keep on trolling !


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Is anyone else just slightly pleased that his last master post had him banned as a pax? One can only hope, eh?


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

Ron Jeremy Sez said:


> I would have slowed the car to a gentle 20 miles per hour and told you to get out


Why slow down?


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> Haven't taken a Uber in a while so I decided to take one today visiting a friend. There was no premium branded water in the car, so I wanted to be real with the driver, letting them know that it's not going to be a 5 star experience. Out of consideration and respect, I gave him the opportunity to buy the 5 stars for only $2 so I can grab a medium tier beverage in the shop that would make up for the less than satisfactory experience.
> 
> Who knew he was not appreciative of my honesty and innovative offer that is fair, reasonable, and win win for both.
> 
> People are unreasonable and ungrateful sometimes.


I have replied to hundreds of posts on uberpeople.net but this one I cannot even begin to fathom what I could write that would be allowed in a public forum. Not sure who you are, the person who wrote this, but there is something really, really wrong with your worldview.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

nouberipo said:


> I have replied to hundreds of posts on uberpeople.net but this one I cannot even begin to fathom what I could write that would be allowed in a public forum. Not sure who you are, the person who wrote this, but there is something really, really wrong with your worldview.


What makes you the designator whether a view is 'right' or 'wrong'?

I'm just being an spontaneous entrepreneur, I'm simply satisfying the demand of the stars when there is a need for it. I still give out 5 stars when the experience warrants it but only when it's not up to standard do I give people the chance to salvage it with some pocket change. It's optional.


----------

